# New Member! Colton & I!



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to you and Colt, he's a good looking boy. 
Great pictures.


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

Welcome! Many exciting things you have planned for Colt


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Welcome to you and Colt!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

He's a very nice looking boy<: 

Welcome<:


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Welcome! Colt sure is handsome and I'm glad y'all are having so much fun together. Agility is a lot of fun!! Dock diving sounds like a blast also. Enjoy!


----------



## xRoan (Jul 7, 2021)

Thank you all for the warm wecome!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Welcome. It sounds like Colton is off to a great start on having a very fun life.


----------



## xRoan (Jul 7, 2021)

It's been a while since I've posted. I spend most of my time lurking, learning, and living life with my boy. 

He is maturing into SUCH a nice dog it's incredible. We're competing in our first Hunt Test this weekend and he's been killing the training lately so I'm hoping he can work through the atmosphere! <3


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Wonderful! He's such a handsome dog. I'm glad you are both enjoying and he's doing so well!


----------



## rosegold (Nov 9, 2016)

Great photos of Colton! He’s a good looking boy. It sounds like you are having lots of fun with him.


----------

